# Sudden hyperactivity associated with fever? Anyone experience this?



## melmcwhorter (Feb 22, 2008)

Last night our 22 month old woke in the middle of the night talking incessantly, running a 102 fever. It was strange behavior for this very calm, sweet little boy. It took me an hour to get him back to sleep, after giving him Tylenol, thinking maybe the fever was contributing to the agitation (I normally do not automatically medicate a fever). This morning he's awakened in a similar state - almost agitated, kind of hyperactive. As mentioned before, he's usually pretty serene and relates well - just this morning he's all over the place & hard to keep focused, and is running the fever.

Anyone have a similar experience, or words of wisdom? I've never experienced this before, either with him or his 8 year old sister. It's kind of scaring me.

Thanks in advance ~


----------



## eggsandpancakes (Oct 16, 2007)

My youngest tends to get a little frantic with a fever. I figure its just because he is running faster in general, trying to burn off whatever it is. It's just him. His sister is more likely to want to lay on the couch and watch cartoons. He acts like I gave him coffee.
That said, trust your instincts. If you are concerned that it's not within normal limits, keep a really close eye on him.


----------

